# Wtf?



## Dolphinswin

my comets i had in my tank to keep it cycled got white spots. About 4 out of the 12 got white dots on there bodies fins and pretty much everywhere. My params are good, 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 40ppm nitrate. ph 7.2. I took these 4 and flushed them. The others look ok but im guessing they might get it to... I dont know what it is, I have not had any itch in my tank in the past. Will this affect my rhom? It kinda looks like ich I knew i shouldnt of used goldfish, but they were cheap.


----------



## I Can Mate

i believe ich itself lives amongst the water its the matter of your fishes health that keeps them from catching it. kinda like the common cold which is everywhere but only the weak immune systems catch it.


----------



## Dolphinswin

I Can Mate said:


> i believe ich itself lives amongst the water its the matter of your fishes health that keeps them from catching it. kinda like the common cold which is everywhere but only the weak immune systems catch it.


Im leaning towards that also. Do i leave the goldys in there till my rhom arrives? Is there anything i should do? treat the water?


----------



## I Can Mate

i would take them out as they are not good food anyways. plus losing 8 more goldfish isnt going to break most peoples wallets.


----------



## BRUNER247

Leave them in you need to keep your tank cycled. Imo it lives on your fish. Its when their weak immune system is weak that it shows. I always heard once a fish has ich they always have it. Kinda like herpes.


----------



## Guest

Ich can not live in high temps. Add salt and bump your temp up to 84 degrees for 10 days and the Ich will die. You can find very detail instructions HERE

As Bruner said, leave the goldies in there. Removing them will not remove the Ich.


----------



## bricklr

I heard that ICH cannot live without a host. Removeing fish would end the ICH(but you need fish to keep cycle going)


----------



## r1dermon

raise temp. pwn ich


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Raise temp and if your still worried add salt aswell you should be good


----------



## Joe.G

I have also read that ich needs a host to live so if you remove fish they should die and also raise teh temp teh hotter better. You want to get this cleared up before rhom is added. I had ich and all I did was bump temp up to around 86 Deg and added salt all is well now.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Listen to the other...Raise temp and you will be fine...Leave fishin like also stated.........Salt could also be used but not needed at this stage.......


----------



## Dolphinswin

My rhom will be coming this week. I can bump it to 84 for a few days.... I Got rid some of the goldfish but I sitlll have 9 in there.


----------



## FEEFA

Should have just left the cycle going with the tilapia


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> My rhom will be coming this week. I can bump it to 84 for a few days.... I Got rid some of the goldfish but I sitlll have 9 in there.


You ordered from AE right?


----------



## Dolphinswin

Please stick to the topic. No I ordered from ash


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> Please stick to the topic. No I ordered from ash


I already gave my opinion, this is a question


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> Please stick to the topic. No I ordered from ash


I already gave my opinion, this is a question
[/quote]
That irrelevant to the question.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

.…


----------



## Dolphinswin

piranha-freak101 said:


> THATS IRRElEVENT dude STFU


Honestly calm your self pal. I simply asked if bumping the temp to 84 for a few days would help. You can quit going around telling members to stfu kid, you have been here 2 months quit.


----------



## FEEFA

Lose the commets, add coppersafe and keep the cycle going with just one piece of tilapia this time.
Two pieces is the reasons why your nitrates went up


----------



## Joe.G

I think the hotter teh better I put mine up to 86 Deg and had no prob and it was gone within a few days.


----------



## FEEFA

I wouldnt chance it, coppersafe will do the job and is completely safe since he's still waiting for his p


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Coppersafe will kill plants. Raise the heat. But be ready for the goldfish to die.

Be nice to pfreak he was just asking a question.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dolphinswin said:


> Coppersafe will kill plants. Raise the heat. But be ready for the goldfish to die.
> 
> Be nice to pfreak he was just asking a question.


Yes just a simple question


----------



## Guest

Guys please keep this thread civil, no need for name calling.

Now Dolphin, as you can see there are many different opinions on how to go about fixing this problem. The problem is Ich has a life cycle of approx. 7 days, so just bumping the temp for a few days isnt going to solve the problem, it might kill the actual parasite but it wont affect the eggs that are in the gravel. You can take out the fish if you want but really it is not necessary. If you are getting your fish in the next few days, do you have a small temp tank you can house him in until you kill the Ich? If not, again no worries. Slowly aclimate your newest fish into your tank and keep up the treatment of warm water and salt. It will not harm your newest addition.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

KSLS is right. Raising the heat does speed up Ich's life cycle but the recommended treatment is still 10-14 days. What the salt is used for is to build up the slime coat on the fish that way new ich can't attach itself to the fish.

Since you are getting the new fish you can still put him in. But add salt and keep the heat up. Just do the treatment with him. Make sure you acclimate slowly as the water it will be in will not be anywhere near 84-86'


----------



## Dolphinswin

Ill up the temp now for a few days. when the rhom gets shipped ill just keep it about 82 and add salt. what kind of salt again and how much? Guys is this even really needed? Bruner believes it depends on the fish itself, piranha are pretty hardy...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Want to have chicken pox the rest of your life.....


----------



## Alexraptor

Your fish will never be happy as long as there is Ich in the system, and he is far more likely to develop potentially fatal secondary infections.
So proper treatment is a must.

Should also make it perfectly clear that good tank husbandry a healthy fish and proper quarantine proceedures will keep your tank 100% Ich Free.
Ich should never be allowed to exist in your tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I wouldn't add salt if you have plants.

Not everybody knows your setup so your first post should give them some info like tank filter, stocking (present or future)... Some treatments may fix some problems but cause others if the situation is right.

For example if you have some "plants" and are looking for some fertilizer to help them grow somebody may say frourish excell. Turns out all your plants die. Why? They died becasue they were vals which flourish excell is not good for. As shown more information is always helpful.


----------



## HGI

Off topic but I lost track, how many different type of piranhas have you owned now? and what was the longest you've kept one for at a given time?


----------



## Dolphinswin

HGI said:


> Off topic but I lost track, how many different type of piranhas have you owned now? and what was the longest you've kept one for at a given time?


off topic not as much as many members. cariba, gold plus 100 (which i wasnt keeping the gold so that didnt count) and my reds so you can shut it pal.

Back to the topic. My heater was acting up last night after i tried bumping it to 84 degrees. What do you mean my setup? Eheim filter emperror filter, 75gal, aqueon heater. I have never had a problem with ich my whole life. It just sprouted on the goldfish i am using to keep the tank cylced this friday. my rhom is coming this week.


----------



## FEEFA




----------



## Guest

Ich comes into your tank on a host and the goldfish was that host. Its actually really common with goldfish to get ich. Thats why the ideal set up is to have a hospital tank up and running where you can quarentine any new fish for a few weeks before introducing them into your tank. Ppl with saltwater tanks must do this or they risk losing their entire stock and corals.


----------



## Dolphinswin

yep. My heaters crapped out this is annoying. Im a dirtball thats poor. I need a job and money pronto. My rhom is coming soon and for $200 and i have $233 total. this is no good my friends. I cant kill the itch cuz my tanks heater is broke. Im in deep my friends.


----------



## MPG

You can get a heater for $33

Problem solved


----------



## Dolphinswin

MPG said:


> You can get a heater for $33
> 
> Problem solved


I dont believe there are any in my area for less thatn 37.99.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> You can get a heater for $33
> 
> Problem solved


I dont believe there are any in my area for less thatn 37.99.
[/quote]

I dont even run a heater in the caribe tank-But that doesn't do a thing about your Ich problem...

You keep saying this fish arrives this week.....Like what day exactly is it suppose to arrive?


----------



## Dolphinswin

AKSkirmish said:


> You can get a heater for $33
> 
> Problem solved


I dont believe there are any in my area for less thatn 37.99.
[/quote]

I dont even run a heater in the caribe tank-But that doesn't do a thing about your Ich problem...

You keep saying this fish arrives this week.....Like what day exactly is it suppose to arrive?
[/quote]
Ash is a teeter-totter. Whenever the heat packs get in he will ship it, sometime this week. Im calling monday. Bruner says ich has to do with the specific fish, if your fish is healthy he will be fine and protected... Id love to raise the temp but the temp is unraisable lol with out a heater. My house is 68 degrees....


----------



## AKSkirmish

Call ash and just explain that your heater took a sh*t and ask if he can hold fish until problem solved then ship.....Maybe that could be an option....


----------



## Dolphinswin

AKSkirmish said:


> Call ash and just explain that your heater took a sh*t and ask if he can hold fish until problem solved then ship.....Maybe that could be an option....


dude i have waited 2 weeks for this fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Bruner is wrong...


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> Call ash and just explain that your heater took a sh*t and ask if he can hold fish until problem solved then ship.....Maybe that could be an option....


dude i have waited 2 weeks for this fish.
[/quote]

Gotcha


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Bruner is wrong...


well it seems im in sh*t deep. No heater, friggin goldfish bring ich to my tank, im poor... nothing is going my way lately. What does a guy do ya know?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> Bruner is wrong...


well it seems im in sh*t deep. No heater, friggin goldfish bring ich to my tank, im poor... nothing is going my way lately. What does a guy do ya know?
[/quote]

What I said above......


----------



## Dolphinswin

AKSkirmish said:


> Bruner is wrong...


well it seems im in sh*t deep. No heater, friggin goldfish bring ich to my tank, im poor... nothing is going my way lately. What does a guy do ya know?
[/quote]

What I said above......








[/quote]
What will happed if i get a new heater and bump it to 84 for a few days and add the fish?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> Bruner is wrong...


well it seems im in sh*t deep. No heater, friggin goldfish bring ich to my tank, im poor... nothing is going my way lately. What does a guy do ya know?
[/quote]

What I said above......








[/quote]
What will happed if i get a new heater and bump it to 84 for a few days and add the fish?
[/quote]

Not sure....I dont know your setup man...Nor the care that went into it.

What I wil say though is that if you can call ash and put the shipping off a day or two....
I will send ya damn heater-I'm bound to have something laying around......(Mind you though that I wont ship on a sunday)


----------



## Dolphinswin

AKSkirmish said:


> Bruner is wrong...


well it seems im in sh*t deep. No heater, friggin goldfish bring ich to my tank, im poor... nothing is going my way lately. What does a guy do ya know?
[/quote]

What I said above......








[/quote]
What will happed if i get a new heater and bump it to 84 for a few days and add the fish?
[/quote]

Not sure....I dont know your setup man...Nor the care that went into it.

What I wil say though is that if you can call ash and put the shipping off a day or two....
I will send ya damn heater-I'm bound to have something laying around......(Mind you though that I wont ship on a sunday)
[/quote]
Im guessing knowing ash it wont be till atleast monday. I could try to see if thurday or friday arrival would be ok. If you have a 300w heater what do you think you'd need for it?


----------



## Joe.G

I have never found ich hard to treat warm water and salt gets the job done. Easy to do it now since you don't have a fish you care about yet. Goldfish dont care for warm water though, and yes I know you don'thave a heater but its something I would get before adding new fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish

What I wil say though is that if you can call ash and put the shipping off a day or two....
I will send ya damn heater-I'm bound to have something laying around......(Mind you though that I wont ship on a sunday)
[/quote]
Im guessing knowing ash it wont be till atleast monday. I could try to see if thurday or friday arrival would be ok. If you have a 300w heater what do you think you'd need for it?
[/quote]

I'm not looking for cash.......I'm trying to provide your rhom some heat......And I have no clue on wattage of heaters laying around...But something is better than nothing...


----------



## Dolphinswin

Joe.G said:


> I have never found ich hard to treat warm water and salt gets the job done. Easy to do it now since you don't have a fish you care about yet. Goldfish dont care for warm water though, and yes I know you don'thave a heater but its something I would get before adding new fish.


I cant add salt as i have live plants.


----------



## Joe.G

I had live plants and had no issue.


----------



## Dolphinswin

I wont have him ship it if i dont have a heater at the time. You think you got an old one that will work huh? I have to problems on my hands lol heater and ich. This is terrible. I knew i shouldnt of used goldfish, dirty good for nothing fish that messed up piranha tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> I wont have him ship it if i dont have a heater at the time. You think you got an old one that will work huh? I have to problems on my hands lol heater and ich. This is terrible. I knew i shouldnt of used goldfish, dirty good for nothing fish that messed up piranha tank.


I use to run over 50 tanks...I think I can find something


----------



## Dolphinswin

AKSkirmish said:


> I wont have him ship it if i dont have a heater at the time. You think you got an old one that will work huh? I have to problems on my hands lol heater and ich. This is terrible. I knew i shouldnt of used goldfish, dirty good for nothing fish that messed up piranha tank.


I use to run over 50 tanks...I think I can find something








[/quote]
well if you do hit me a pm and we can figure it out.


----------



## Bacon Of Time

I Can Mate said:


> i believe ich itself lives amongst the water its the matter of your fishes health that keeps them from catching it. kinda like the common cold which is everywhere but only the weak immune systems catch it.


Good to know


----------

